# Blue laced red wyandotte



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

This little guy or gal is five weeks old. Wyandottes seem harder to sex and my first guess is roo but I've heard the pullets comb/wattles turn red far earlier than other breeds. Any guesses or experienced people with this breed?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Cute child!!!! The chick looks like a roo....


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Bee said:


> Cute child!!!! The chick looks like a roo....


Thanks, Bee. We like him  I adore that rooster. So I think I'll keep him, too.


----------

